# Goat breeds That have Waddles



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am still trying to figure out what breed X the doe is where I got my buck,as you remember he said buck was a Boer and he is actually a Kiko!.They say she is an Oberhasli X. Lady thinks she is crossed with a Togg. i don't think so as she is too small. The doe has twins and the buckling has waddles. 

So, which breeds of goats throw waddles?


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

A couple of my kikos have waddles!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Really? I thought only mini breeds had them. then I thought...no I think I saw some dairy goat with them. But meat goat? That's interesting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know ND's can, Alpines, Toggs, Saanen(sp), Obers, thoses are the ones I can think of.... I am sure there are plenty more!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

WATTLES????? Did someone say WATTLES????
:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 
:laugh:


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

hehe - my preggo does have waddles and wattles!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Calm down now Mandara! Didn't mean to get you all exicted!

Amy: 

So, large and small breeds can have them. I sure wish I had taken a picture of her to get your opinions on what she is.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Itchysmom said:


> Calm down now Mandara! Didn't mean to get you all exicted!


 :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## jfixit (Mar 4, 2012)

Had two Toggs, one with one without. Five Kikos, three with two without.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

pygmy can have them also I believe. 

One thing I know for sure is that one of the parents needs to have them for the kids to get them. They dont just pop up. Many people remove them so that makes it harder to know where they come from.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

The doe has them...buck does not. One kid has them, one does not. So, it looks like small and large breeds can have them.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Showin my newbie here, What are waddles?


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Zarafia said:


> Showin my newbie here, What are waddles?


teardrop shaped and fur-covered skin tags that dangle from each side of the neck. They serve no purpose, just a genetic trait.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

you're welcome Meredith. A year or two ago I didn't know what they were, but oh, the things we all learn from each other on TGS! :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> Calm down now Mandara! Didn't mean to get you all exicted!


lol! :ROFL:


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have one Togg with them and one without.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Do you shave them when you clip a goat for show?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

As far as i understand every breed can have them except nubian and boer. Of course if you crossbreed these with a waddled breed you can end up with waddles on your boers or nubians


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have three Toggenburgs and only one has wattles. Last year neither of her babies had them. This year she had triplets and two have them. (They are so adorable when they are so tiny.) The buck was a Nubian/Saanen in both cases.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a pygmy with wattles. She might be a pygmy/nigerian mix.


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a Boer cross with what I don't know suppose to be Spanish and she has wattles. She gave me two does last year and she was bred to a registered Boer. They both have wattles.............I kinda like them


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

keren said:


> As far as i understand every breed can have them except nubian and boer. Of course if you crossbreed these with a waddled breed you can end up with waddles on your boers or nubians


This is going to sound really weird.... but I have a purebred nubian that has "waddles." I don't really know if that's what they'd be considered, but that's what I call them. She has 2 (but they are on the same side of her face... so maybe some birth thing....) but one is on the inner fold of her ear, the other on her cheek. They aren't really noticeable unless you look close, but they sure are cute!


----------

